# Ideal place . . .



## FleetFox

Mikbert said:


> What if you have nightmares? :shocked::sad:


Haven't you ever seen Vanilla Sky? Guy who lives his life in a lucid dream, after agreeing to do so. Ends up going wrong and becomes a nightmare.


----------



## PeacePassion

FleetFox said:


> Haven't you ever seen Vanilla Sky? Guy who lives his life in a lucid dream, after agreeing to do so. Ends up going wrong and becomes a nightmare.


ooh, i loved that movie. i guess i'm imagining it to be more like What Dreams May Come style.


----------



## Mikbert

FleetFox said:


> Haven't you ever seen Vanilla Sky? Guy who lives his life in a lucid dream, after agreeing to do so. Ends up going wrong and becomes a nightmare.


Nope, haven't seen it.

Is it any good? Would you recommend it? :happy:


----------



## FleetFox

Mikbert said:


> Nope, haven't seen it.
> 
> Is it any good? Would you recommend it? :happy:


It's the kind of movie that you want to watch more than once to catch evrything, but of course only if you like it. roud: It didn't get great reviews (deja vu, I think i put this in the movie recommendations thread in the INFP forum) but I think it's underrated.


----------



## Mikbert

FleetFox said:


> It's the kind of movie that you want to watch more than once to catch evrything, but of course only if you like it. roud: It didn't get great reviews (deja vu, I think i put this in the movie recommendations thread in the INFP forum) but I think it's underrated.


Checking on IMDB, seems pretty good.

Tom Cruise is in it, so I think it will be good :happy:


----------



## FleetFox

Mikbert said:


> Checking on IMDB, seems pretty good.
> 
> Tom Cruise is in it, so I think it will be good :happy:


Yeah, I think most people don't like him. But I think he's a good actor either way. Lately he hasn't done much, but he's great in Vanilla Sky. (On a side note: that was my 100th post before, woo hoo! and I still don't know what the "Gold" is yet hahha)


----------



## Mikbert

FleetFox said:


> Yeah, I think most people don't like him. But I think he's a good actor either way. Lately he hasn't done much, but he's great in Vanilla Sky. (On a side note: that was my 100th post before, woo hoo! and I still don't know what the "Gold" is yet hahha)


Say what you want about Tom Cruise, but you can't deny the FACT that he is a great actor. You can disagree if you want to but then I will start an argument with you that will leave you with your spine broken and new set of movies to watch ;D

Congratulations! I have no idea what the gold is either


----------



## FleetFox

Mikbert said:


> Say what you want about Tom Cruise, but you can't deny the FACT that he is a great actor. You can disagree if you want to but then I will start an argument with you that will leave you with your spine broken and new set of movies to watch ;D
> 
> Congratulations! I have no idea what the gold is either


lol!:laughing:

yeah someone should find out what's up with this gold and tell me, i got like 4000.


----------



## Ćerulean

Lighthouse






Neverland





Pallet Town






A throwdown during an A Skylit Drive concert







Darnassus






Under the pipeline of a wave


----------



## Nomenclature

I'm not an NF... but I love pictures of places!


----------



## So Long So Long

Mikbert said:


> Is it just me or does every NF wish to live close to nature in tranquility with a big, airy house with "old" furniture and interior? :tongue:


Hmm... I didn't think mine was too much like that description? But I dunno.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

A dimly lit cave, illuminated by light refracting from crystal formations.


----------



## Nomenclature

mortabunt said:


> A dimly lit cave, illuminated by light refracting from crystal formations.


Huh... that would be some sight to see.


----------



## OrangeAppled




----------



## pianopraze

OrangeAppled said:


> ...


OrangeAppled.... you are awesome.

Just thought I'd tell you in case you don't have anyone around you reminding you.


----------



## BehindSmile




----------



## OrangeAppled

Mikbert said:


> Is it just me or does every NF wish to live close to nature in tranquility with a big, airy house with "old" furniture and interior? :tongue:


That's kind of one ideal....lush surroundings, a house with character, and elegant furniture (I'm not that into modern and clean lines, as a rule). The other ideal is a bright loft in the middle of a large, bustling city filled with culture.

-------------


----------



## OrangeAppled

pianopraze said:


> OrangeAppled.... you are awesome.
> 
> Just thought I'd tell you in case you don't have anyone around you reminding you.


Awwww, thanks!!!!! :blushed:


----------



## firedell

I love those stairs.


----------



## Sily

Let's see... this can change for me but this is what I think of today:



Waimea, on the Big Island.
Having lunch w/Ben from Local Hero (his shack, on the beach, Scotland, UK) Just letting him talk about whatever.
Sitting w/Dr. House outside the place he's been committed to. Talking about how it's been going inside the *institution*. Asking him if he wants me to help spring him from that place.
Balto., MD visiting both grandmothers long dead, thanking them for all the good stuff. (they have been long dead for 25 years so this is a bit of a fantasy...lol)
Under the water with the green sea turtles and tropical fish in Kahaluu Beach Park, HI.
On a peaceful planet, extremely advanced where things occur that the human mind cannot even think of or imagine, at this time. Waaay, way way more advanced than earth.
Travelling hyperspace (without DMT, just au natural) and talking to the self-transforming machine elves, floating letters and shapes, talking to the colors, having a grand ol' time.
Shopping at Borders in Kona, getting a stack of books, sitting in a comfy chair, drinking coffe and reading and not having anyone say "you got to buy those". ha!
Sitting on the couch with Jean and Lionel from As Time Goes By and listening to them talk to each other and telling them their relationship reminds me of my own w/husband. (He's a bit stoic like Lionel, and I'm a bit whimsical like Jean).

Wow.... that's all I can give right now! That's all I can think of. :happy:


----------



## Roland




----------



## Ćerulean

Adding onto easily two ideal places for me. The first image is my desktop bg. =].



The Shire.


----------



## Phoenix400

You can take the boy out of the country....:happy:


----------



## HollyGolightly




----------



## Slider

...pretty much any place here: World Castles I | The Big Foto

or










or










or


----------



## Slider

...or Harlaxton Manor, which is being used as a college at the moment. 












I abhore homes, manors, castles, etc. being use as museums, tourist attractions, or anything other than what they were designed for: to be lived in and cared for. I consider it an extreme affront to humanity, culture and morality.

We have a home in my area that is referred to as "The Castle." Lobbyists have owned and used it for business parties, meetings, and events for the past few years.


----------



## Akrasiel

I just want to curl up in a small dark corner for a few eternities with a laptop that possess infinite battery.


----------



## susurration




----------



## Mind Marauder




----------



## Pandalium

My ideal places to be


----------



## Akrasiel

Right now? Probably something similar to a dark closet, but very warm. Lots of soft blankets.


----------

